# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > منتدى كلية الحقوق >  ما هو الشيك

## الوسادة

*    نقلا عن وزارة العدل الأردنية    	

بعض المعلومات المهمة حبيت انقللكم اياها 

هل تعلم :

·    إن الشيك ورقة تجارية تقوم مقام النقود وهي أداة وفاء عند الاطلاع، والبنك ملزم بصرفه حتى لو كان مؤجل التاريخ، فتجنب تحرير الشيكات المؤجله.
·    إن الشيك المؤجل التاريخ يزيد التزاماتك الماديه المستقبليه، والتي قد لا تكون معروفة لديك عند تحرير الشيك.
·    إن التجيير ينقل كافة حقوق الشيك للمجير له، وإن التجيير الجزئي باطل .
·    إن عبارة يصرف قيدا" في الحساب أو ما يماثلها تمنع صرف الشيك نقدا" . 
·    إن أي شطب للتسطير أو لعبارة القيد في الحساب يعد كأن لم يكن.
·    إن الشيك الذي ترد عليه عبارة لا يصرف إلا للمستفيد الأول غير قابل للتجيير.
·    إن عبارة لا يصرف إلا بتاريخه تتعارض مع كون الشيك أداة وفاء لدى الإطلاع.
·    إن إعادة الشيك لإختلاف التوقيع يرتب عليك عقوبة إصدار شيك بلا رصيد.
·   إن تاريخ الشيك الحقيقي ليس بالضرورة أن يكون هو التاريخ المثبت على ورقة الشيك، ما لم يكن هو الذي تم فيه تحرير الشيك فعلا" وتسليمه للمستفيد.
·   إن تحرير الشيك بدون رصيد أو المعارضه في الوفاء بدون توفر سبب مشروع، تعتبر قرينه على توقف التاجر عن الدفع، وبالتالي سببا" لإعلإن إفلاسه.
·   إن التسطير للشيك (بوضع خطين متوازيين على وجهه) قد يكون عاما" أو خاصا", وهذا يعني أن الوفاء بهذا الشيك يكون لأحد البنوك، فإن تم تحديد اسم البنك كان التسطير خاصا", وإن لم يحدد كان التسطير عاما".
·    إن العقوبات المقررة في القانون هي لحماية ورقة الشيك لكي تكون وسيلة مقبوله للوفاء، وليست حماية" للمستفيد.

المعارضه :

·        إن المعارضه في الصرف لا تكون إلا في حالتي الضياع أو إفلاس حامل الشيك.
·        إن المعارضه غير الناتجة عن الأسباب المذكورة أعلاه، ترتب عليك عقوبة إصدار شيك بلا رصيد.
·        إن المعارضه في صرف الشيك تتطلب منك تزويد البنك بتعليمات خطية بذلك.



لا :

·   لا تقبل شيكا تعلم مسبقا" أنه ليس له رصيد، وإلا كنت مشاركا" لساحب الشيك في جريمته.
·   لا تقم بتحرير شيكات على بياض وتترك للآخرين مهمة تعبئة بيانات الشيك .
·   قم بتدقيق كافة البيانات التي على الشيك قبل تسليمه للمستفيد، واحرص أن يكون توقيعك على الشيك مطابقا" لنموذج توقيعك لدى البنك.
·    لا تكتب اسم المستفيد من مقطعين، واحرص على كتابة اسمه بالكامل ومن أربعة مقاطع.
·   لا تترك دفتر الشيكات الخاص بك في متناول أيدي الاخرين، واحرص عليه حرصك على نقودك، حيث أنك تتحمل مسؤولية صرف شيك مزور أو محرف، إذا تبين أنك أهملت في المحافظه عليه.
·   لا تطلب شيكا" مصدقا"إذا لم تكن واثقا" تماما" من تنفيذ الصفقة بينك وبين المستفيد , حيث أن البنك لن يقوم بالغائه إلا بموافقة المستفيد الخطية، حتى لو قمت بإعادة أصل الشيك.
·   لا تطلب دفتر شيكات إلا بقدر ما تحتاج اليه فعلا"في تعاملاتك.

احرص على :

-   تبيلغ البنك فورا" عند فقدانك لدفتر شيكاتك أو أي من أوراقه.
-   متابعة حركة حساباتك أولا" بأول للتأكد من صحتها، علما" بأن وسائل التقنية التي تقدمها البنوك من خلال الإنترنت والهاتف تتيح لك ذلك بسهولة .
-   الإستفسار من البنك المسحوب عليه لمعرفة إذا كان الشيك الذي تحمله حقيقيا" أم مزورا"،,حيث أن ظاهرة الشيكات المصورة بواسطة الأجهزة التقنية الحديثة ( السكانر) منتشرة.
-   متابعة تحصيل شيكاتك التي تقوم بإيداعها برسم التحصيل.

العقوبه :

إن الشيك الذي يعاد لعدم كفاية الرصيد أو إذا كإن مكتوبا" بصورة تمنع صرفه فإنه يترتب عليه :

1.  عقوبة الحبس من سنة إلى ستنين عدا الغرامه، وفي حال الوفاء بقيمة الشيك، يستبدل الحبس بالغرامة بواقع 5% من قيمة الشيك دون تحديد سقف أعلى.

2.    إدراج اسمك على قائمة العملاء الموقوف التعامل معهم لدى البنك المركزي.

وبالنتيجه :

-       فأنت تعرض نفسك للعقوبه والمساءله الجزائية.
-       إنه لن يصدر لك دفتر شيكات جديد طالما بقي اسمك مدرجا" لدى وحدة الشيكات المرتجعة.
-       إن البنوك قد تمتنع عن منحك أية تسهيلات مصرفيه أو اية سلف أو قروض .
-       عدا عن أنك ستعرض سمعتك التجارية وثقة الآخرين بك الى الاهتزاز.
*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

عنجد معلومات ممكن تفيد الكثيرين

مشكور مجهودك عزيزتي الوسادة

----------


## طوق الياسمين

ما بحب الشيك ولا ممكن اتعامل معوو  :Smile:

----------


## الوسادة

*العقيق نورتي الموضوع يا عسل 

و الله انا كمان معك ام غمازة 


بس الشيكات حلوة يعني حلو موقفك لما حد يطلب منك مصاري و انت تطولي دفتر هالشيكات من هالجيبة و تحكيله حط الرقم اللي بدك اياه هههههههههههه*

----------

